# Matching Set



## Nowski (Apr 18, 2014)

1095 Trail/Hunter and Sewee Shucker in Ironwood and African Blackwood.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Sprung (Apr 18, 2014)

Very nice! I like them a lot!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Apr 18, 2014)

That's a beautiful set! Man I love that. I'm not familiar with the shucker I'll have to goggle that. Excellent work.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Useful 1


----------



## SENC (Apr 18, 2014)

Awesome, Shannon! Still want to get you to make me a shucker sometime.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nowski (Apr 18, 2014)

SENC said:


> Awesome, Shannon! Still want to get you to make me a shucker sometime.



Thank you. Just let me know when.


----------



## Nowski (Apr 18, 2014)

Kevin said:


> That's a beautiful set! Man I love that. I'm not familiar with the shucker I'll have to goggle that. Excellent work.



Shucker is just another name for oyster knife.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Foot Patrol (Apr 18, 2014)

Shannon great set you put up there. I like the combination of IW and ABW. They really complement one another. Needs you makers mark. Should not last long if you put it up for sale.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nowski (Apr 18, 2014)

Foot Patrol said:


> Shannon great set you put up there. I like the combination of IW and ABW. They really complement one another. Needs you makers mark. Should not last long if you put it up for sale.



Thank you it's one of my favorite combos. Makers mark is on the opposite side of the blades. These were custom ordered, unfortunately I never have the time to make knives just to sell.


----------



## manbuckwal (Apr 18, 2014)

Very nice looking combo !!!


----------

